# Zork Corks



## Catfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you tried them? Love them? Hate them?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Never tried them but they dont look very romantic!


----------



## Catfish (Jan 2, 2011)

haha yeah they are kinda bulky


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree and aren't they expensive. Seems like one of those things that never took off. Hang on for another year and you'll be able to pick them up on an infomercial or QVC


----------



## cpfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Zorks have been around since 2005 at least. (I found a post on Winepress from Nov 2005 asking about Zorks.)

They certainly aren't very popular, at least in the circles that I frequent. I have a bag of them, that I am planning to use at some point, probably on a Mist wine.

One big advantage for the beginning home winemaker. They do not require a corker. All you need is a mallet.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=25824&postcount=13

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the zorks to reseal opened bottles but only the top portion of the zork. They are much easier to insert than a cork you've just removed and they seal just as well.


----------



## MN_Winemaker (Jan 2, 2011)

Brand new to making wine and have not bottled anything to this point. I bought a bag of 30 zork corks mainly based on the ease of use and thought I would look at other options after first go around.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sacalait said:


> I use the zorks to reseal opened bottles but only the top portion of the zork. They are much easier to insert than a cork you've just removed and they seal just as well.


You would be better off getting a couple of Vacu-Vin stoppers and a Vacu-Vin pump. (or equivalent product)
http://www.vacuvin.nl/Vacuum_Wine_Saver_286_270_267.html

Steve


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 3, 2011)

The winery that is located in Beaufort SC used these. Interesting idea, not sure as I was crazy about them though.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

I use them for sealing port. I think that they are fantastic for bottles that will not be consumed in one sitting. Unfortunately, they are synthetic and are not so great for long term storage of wine.


----------



## charlotteseligman (Jan 9, 2011)

*ZORK closures*

I am aware of many small wineries using ZORK precisely because their unique look makes them ideal for innovative brands because they stand out on retail shelves. Don Sebastiani & Sons' The Other Guys brands, like Plungerhead and MooBuzz, are perfect examples. And while the convenience of not having to use a corkscrew and resealability are other pluses, their performance has also won kudos from these wineries. A colleague, Cindy Cosco, a winemaking lab technician at Crushpad here in San Francisco, uses ZORK on her award-winning Unoaked Chardonnay, and recommends them to the winemakers at Crushpad. Enuf said?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 10, 2011)

So you insert with a mallet of sorts? Was wondering how they were put in/on from a home wine makers perspective.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So you insert with a mallet of sorts? Was wondering how they were put in/on from a home wine makers perspective.


You can insert them with a beer capper if the mallet seems a little crude or dangerous.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

Use a mallet. Just go easy! a simple series of taps will driver her home.


----------



## charlotteseligman (Jan 11, 2011)

Many small wineries are using ZORK precisely for their unique looks, since they draw attention to wines on retail shelving, and they complement hip, innovative brands. In fact, Galena Cellars in your home state of Illinois uses ZORK for their Sangria and Sangrita wines. The convenience of not having to use a corkscrew is another plus, along with their resealability and recyclability. Also, i believe Australia has several long-term wines that have successfully used ZORK, and the manufacturer currently has a seven-year bottle of wine under the ZORK.


----------



## Geronimo (May 16, 2013)

I've been using them exclusively for a few years now. I get them for $31.50 per hundred so they add 32¢ per bottle. Very easy to seat using a neoprene mallet and very easy to open, plus they come with their own tasting cork for reseal. What I like best is that the bottles can be stored upright for as long as you want. The manufacturer says 5 years minimum, but if you have these out of direct sunlight in a fairly temperature stable area they should last for ages and ages.


----------



## saramc (May 16, 2013)

If looking for a way to seal a bottle that does not need a corker, consider the bar top corks. Many wineries use them for their specialty wines. You can find them with a natural top, though LHBS typically carries the ones with black synthetic tops.


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2013)

saramc said:


> If looking for a way to seal a bottle that does not need a corker, consider the bar top corks. Many wineries use them for their specialty wines. You can find them with a natural top, though LHBS typically carries the ones with black synthetic tops.


 
I would have to say that you need to consider just how long you plan on keeping the wine in the bottle. Wine will only keep as well as the closure you use. 

By far, I feel that the cheapest and best closure to use is a standard wine cork. In the log run, you will save more money by using corks than the price of a corker. 

Just keep in mind that wine corks have been used for centuries. There is a reason.


----------



## Geronimo (May 17, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Just keep in mind that wine corks have been used for centuries. There is a reason.



Because synthetics are new technology? LOL

I agree that IF you use premium corks and IF you wax them and IF you store the bottles on their side and IF you keep them in a climate controlled environment with almost no change in barometric pressure... the natural cork closure should last for many decades. 

Zorks can't possibly be time tested since they are a new product.


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2013)

Geronimo said:


> Because synthetics are new technology? LOL
> 
> I agree that
> IF you use premium corks and
> ...


 

- If you know where to go, premium corks are still far cheaper than Zorks. If you want to go even cheaper, most of the composite corks should last just as long as the recommended life span of synthetic corks (3 to 6 years).

- IMHO, wax seals are more decorative that anything else. There are claims that wax helps to slow micro-oxidation and any evaporation that may occur over the years. I suppose that these claims have merit, but I hardly think that it is worth the effort. 

I have several bottles of 20+ year old home wine that is still well sealed without a wax seal. Although there is some ullage, it does not seem to be much. I also have a number of first growth French wines that, too, are not wax sealed. From time to time I pull a bottle of either and it is still fantastic. 

- You do need to store bottles on their sides when using natural cork. On the other hand, this allows you to stack your wine bottles. I have "diamond cubby hole" type racks where I can fit 6 cases of wine in avery tiny space.

- If you minimize the amount of head space when you bottle, barometric pressure is really no concern. I leave about 1 to 1/2 finger width below the cork and I have not had a cork budge yet.

As far as time tested, I have to disagree. Although zorks (I believe developed in Australia in 2010) are rather new on the market, the synthetic cork used has been out for much, much longer (about 15 years or so). Synthetic corks are only recommended for 3 or 6 years (depending on the compound used). A common complaint is that wine tends to oxidize when kept under synthetic too long. This was supported by a 2007 study that showed synthetic corks having the highest degree of oxygen permeation of all of the wine closures currently in use.

I have used Zorks for a batch of port that I made a while back. This was the only time that I felt the need for something that was resealable. For still wine, on the other hand, I never seem to have the need to reseal a bottle . 

The great debate on closures has been going on for years now. Some swear by synthetic, some prefer natural cork, while others believe in stel vins (screwcaps). I have to say that my experience and research finds me firmly entrenched in the natural cork camp.


----------

